# The Rich young ruler



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 1, 2006)

Last Monday evening, I was in a Spanish Church in Park Slope Brooklyn. Well I got invited there, because a member of my church has a buddy that goes to the Spanish church.

Well the preacher preached on the rich young ruler, then I got to thinking. "This kid had plenty money and Jesus told him to sell it and follow Him (Jesus), and he obviously didn't. But guess what? In 40 years time, if this kid was alive, he would have lost all his investments and wealth, when the Romans beseiged Palestine.?"


Yikes. Did Jesus had this in mind when He was warning this young man.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 1, 2006)

Personally I doubt it. Jesus cared more for the young mans soul then his material things. I think Jesus wanted him to see where his heart was compared to where he thought it was. If he really loved God he would have left it all to follow Him.


----------



## Preach (Mar 1, 2006)

One interesting thing to contemplate is the fact that disciples were selling property (2nd homes?) and laying the money at the feet of the Apostles.

Think about it. What would the value of that real estate be in the year ad. 70? Not only did the Apostles use the money for the needs of the people (Church) immediately, but saved their investments.

Thus is opposed to (Jeremiah?) who bought real estate in the promised land because of the promise of return and restoration. 
"In Christ",
Bobby
p.s. I have been thinking lately about what the commitment of Christians (church members) ought to be regarding taking care financially of their Pastors and widows (who qualify). Ex. Should Christians who have vacation homes paid for keep their homes while families in the congregation, and or presbytery (including teaching elders) are living in poverty?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> Personally I doubt it. Jesus cared more for the young mans soul then his material things. I think Jesus wanted him to see where his heart was compared to where he thought it was. If he really loved God he would have left it all to follow Him.



We can not serve two masters.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> One interesting thing to contemplate is the fact that disciples were selling property (2nd homes?) and laying the money at the feet of the Apostles.
> 
> Think about it. What would the value of that real estate be in the year ad. 70? Not only did the Apostles use the money for the needs of the people (Church) immediately, but saved their investments.
> ...



good insights. the same thing with the widow that threw in two mites (all that she had). This was probably the biggest insider trading that ever went on, eventhough the informatiion was there for everybody.
"Jerusalem would be destroyed. The new age was on the horizon."

At best a person had 30-40 more years to live. What did these Christians of Palestine did? Invest all their efforts into the spreading of the Gospel. And what were the returns? Christianity is now world wide, giving birth to such mighty men as Augustine, Edwards, Turretin, Calvin and Luther.


----------



## satz (Mar 1, 2006)

For some reason or another i have always been intrigued by the rich young ruler (unfortunately the answer is probably because i see so much of myself in him).

I wonder if there is any chance we'll be seeing him in heaven?


----------

